
Ask HN: Are there other ways to filter search results by date - basch
I have run into an issue lately that date range filters no longer work correctly.<p>For example, if you search &quot;It&#x27;s a common misconception that Bitcoin is a safe haven&quot; it will return this result, and list it as 6 days old.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22558517<p>If you change the search scope to &quot;the last month&quot; the result disappears. Adding site:news.ycombinator.com does not help.<p>Duckduckgo and Bing both exhibit the same symptom.  Yandex does not even return a result for the search.
======
mtmail
"Use date>TIMESTAMP or date<TIMESTAMP to filter by date."
[https://hn.algolia.com/help](https://hn.algolia.com/help)

The help link of the HN search is a bit hidden. Click 'settings' on the top
right of [https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/) first, then the
link is in the footer.

~~~
basch
Oddly enough, the only result for that string is my post right now.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=It%27s%20a%20common%20misconception%20that%20Bitcoin%20is%20a%20safe%20haven&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

Also, that really only helps searching hacker news, the google/bing time
filtering seems broken all over the place.

Ive also noticed news sites causing very old articles to appear new, which is
a different issue.

